# Earl's Stitches Came Out Today



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few photos of Earl's ears. We removed the stitches today and everything is looking pretty good. Not sure if we're going to tape his ear's or not yet. We didn't have to on Ivy.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

they look awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Carley said:


> they look awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Carley!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

looking good but you may want to tape that left ear it is starting to go out of shape and a few weeks of taping should keep it where it belongs. He is so handsome!!!


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

wow good looking dogs both of them very nice crop!! cant wait for my pups sstitches to come out


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

He looks amazing. I looooooooooove that crap. And he's a gorgeous pup too!! I absolutely adore his eyes and forehead wrinkles! lmao


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Earl is looking real good...and the ears look awesome!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Elvis.. he's looking darn good!! He looks so handsome and squishy!! OMG.. it's just amazing to see him going from first born at Lisa's, to maturing the way he is!! You got a good one, man... keep up the great work!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments!!! We're really happy with Earl and like everyone else we're looking foward to watching him grow up.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

What a great looking guy.. His ears look wonderful!

Looks like Ivy loves her new brother...


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

the ears look great. they grow up so fast.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG what a cutie  his ears look awesome


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking good!!! Omg in that picture of him laying by Ivy outside, he looks so big already!!!! I remember like it was yesterday the pictures of him so tiny.... *sniffle sniff*


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Why do K9Performance Kennel's pits appear large in front of the camera? lol
He looks handsome, and huge lol. Love his red hot rod coat color


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Why do K9Performance Kennel's pits appear large in front of the camera? lol
> He looks handsome, and huge lol. Love his red hot rod coat color


He does look kind of big in the photos that I posted, but you have to remember that he's being photographed next to Miss Poison Ivy. Ivy weighs in most of the time at 34bs to 38Lbs. Ivy is not very big and is always very lean. I weighed Earl today and he came in at 22.5bs. The little midget is really growing.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

There both such good lookers they make an awesome pair


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Earl looks good, even without his ears LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG he is so handsome! His crop looks great. Earl and Poison Ivy (bangin name BTW) are both so gorgeous!!
The first and the third pics are my faves. He looks so angelic in the first one :angel:
Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## gameAPBT (Aug 4, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> looking good but you may want to tape that left ear it is starting to go out of shape and a few weeks of taping should keep it where it belongs. He is so handsome!!!


Agree, I would def. Tape up the ears...but he sure does look good, awesome pup!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Why do K9Performance Kennel's pits appear large in front of the camera? lol
> He looks handsome, and huge lol. Love his red hot rod coat color


You have to remember that Miss Poison Ivy runs between 34Lbs to 38Lbs. We weighed Earl yesterday and he's 22.5Lbs. at 17 weeks. As for taping his ear, we're gonna wait for a few days just to see how it goes. Both Ivy and Lux had a similar ear tilt and within one week of removing the stitches it went straight. Thanks again eveyone of all the nice comments.
Cheers,
EF


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Earl and Ivy look soo good =) you think they'll stay friends? haha man he looks like a baby lion what a pair of good looking dogs. I love the cropped look I just would never have the balls to dot it though.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I LOVE pictures of them together!! Can I put some in my website do you mind? I just took out the stitches on Barca, Varro, and Crixus, little Xena has to wait a few more days.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> I LOVE pictures of them together!! Can I put some in my website do you mind? I just took out the stitches on Barca, Varro, and Crixus, little Xena has to wait a few more days.


Lisa, of course you can use my photos!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man what a couple of awesome looking dogs you got there. Lucky lucky


----------

